# Tires



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a 80's John Deere 650 compact tractor.Front tires are 6 - 12 Bridgestone turf tires . Both are bad and I need replacement for them.Can anyone suggest good replacements for them?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning telephoneman.

I have used the Carlisle brand tires for many years.


----------



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

I went through Morrow tire and got same as original. thank you for reply's.


----------

